# LOST - new season!



## Theogenes (Jan 21, 2009)

Anyone planning on watching LOST tonight?


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 21, 2009)

absolutely!


----------



## Seb (Jan 21, 2009)

Yes! 

But my goodness could they drag this series out any longer than they already have? 

By the time the new season starts I've already forgotten all of the little details from the previous season. I think the producers are shooting themselves in the foot with the timetable they have chosen.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 21, 2009)

Yes, but ABC had a three hour recap complete with sentences popping up at the bottom of the screen last week to help get you caught back up.


----------



## Seb (Jan 21, 2009)

PuritanBouncer said:


> Yes, but ABC had a three hour recap complete with sentences popping up at the bottom of the screen last week to help get you caught back up.



Yeah, we watched it and whole time I was thinking "Oh yeah! I forgot about that, and that, and that...!"


----------



## Ivan (Jan 21, 2009)

I've never gotten into the series...and my church might be a bit upset if I didn't show up tonight.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 21, 2009)

I Tivo almost everything I watch and watch it when ever I have time


----------



## ericfromcowtown (Jan 21, 2009)

My wife and I were into it, but I have gotten fed up with their mini-seasons and ever weirder story lines. I might not bother, but I suspect my wife will want to watch it.

Given that we no longer have cable, I'll have to see where to watch it online.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 21, 2009)

I'll be watching. I'm actually grateful for this change in storyline. I need resolution!

-----Added 1/21/2009 at 02:18:03 EST-----



ericfromcowtown said:


> My wife and I were into it, but I have gotten fed up with their mini-seasons and ever weirder story lines. I might not bother, but I suspect my wife will want to watch it.
> 
> Given that we no longer have cable, I'll have to see where to watch it online.



ABC.com


----------



## LawrenceU (Jan 21, 2009)

I've just never been able to get 'Lost'.

Hmmm, that is an interesting sentence.


----------



## Ivan (Jan 21, 2009)

PuritanBouncer said:


> I Tivo almost everything I watch and watch it when ever I have time



No cable, no Tivo...waste of money for us.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 21, 2009)

Ivan said:


> PuritanBouncer said:
> 
> 
> > I Tivo almost everything I watch and watch it when ever I have time
> ...



You have a computer...I've spent the last couple of years watching things online.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 21, 2009)

TV and computer is the only thing I CAN afford (lol) outside every day normal must have bills.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 21, 2009)

LawrenceU said:


> I've just never been able to get 'Lost'.
> 
> Hmmm, that is an interesting sentence.



Tekkie, Trekkie, Sci-Fi, Action, Adventure...

it's a geek's dream...


----------



## Ivan (Jan 21, 2009)

LadyFlynt said:


> Ivan said:
> 
> 
> > PuritanBouncer said:
> ...



There is still the investment of time.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 21, 2009)

Well, I only sleep about 4 hours a day!


----------



## Seb (Jan 21, 2009)

PuritanBouncer said:


> Well, I only sleep about 4 hours a day!



That explains a lot. I always wondered why you look a little grumpy in your picture. 

j/k


----------



## Ivan (Jan 21, 2009)

PuritanBouncer said:


> Well, I only sleep about 4 hours a day!



That will catch up with you, my friend. Then again I sleep six hours a day.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 21, 2009)

I missed all of last season, but I may give it another try.


----------



## lynnie (Jan 21, 2009)

Yup. Got season 4 for Christmas and just finished rewatching it last night. Really enjoyed it. Thankfully we have small group on Thursday  

I watch almost no TV, and don't follow any other series, but Lost is the one show I've really enjoyed. I heard it is #2 in the world after CSI Miami.


----------



## LawrenceU (Jan 22, 2009)




----------



## Glenn Ferrell (Jan 23, 2009)

If it were not for our DVR, my wife and I would rarely watch anything. However, with it, we record the few programs in which we’re interested, and watch them when we can, fast forwarding through commercials. An “hour” program may be watched in about 45 minutes.

I got frustrated with LOST last season and didn’t watch it. Deleted it from our DVR. However, we’ve been watching last season on DVD and recording the new season with the intention to give it a try.

Is this suppose to be the final season?

I also like NCIS and The Unit.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 23, 2009)

This is not the final season, I think the final season is 2011


----------



## Archlute (Jan 23, 2009)

Seb said:


> But my goodness could they drag this series out any longer than they already have?



Oh, I'm sorry. For a moment there I thought that you were talking about "24"....


----------



## Seb (Jan 23, 2009)

No. It's supposed to end in the 2009-2010 season.


----------



## Archlute (Jan 23, 2009)

Glenn Ferrell said:


> I also like ... The Unit.



I tried watching that show once. 

Anytime a show tries passing off the tired, Hollywood-spawned fantasy of women taking up leadership roles and calling shots in a "Delta-like" unit, principles of good stewardship always force me to find a more useful way to spend my time.


----------



## ericfromcowtown (Jan 24, 2009)

Well, we watched the season opener "sort of" a couple of nights ago.

When I say "sort of," I mean that we watched it online and mistakenly watched part 3/3 without first watching 1/3 and 2/3. We thought that things were confusing and it seemed like we had missed something, but this is Lost and we often feel that way when watching an episode! 

It was only after watching the first, I mean last, hour that we realized that we were watching them in reverse! I guess we'll watch 1/3 and 2/3 next week.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 24, 2009)

I finally got to watch it and liked it over all but it's going the direction I thought it would, time travel. 

I have to admit though that I am unsure of what they 6 returning to the island is going to accomplish.


----------



## Clay7926 (Jan 27, 2009)

PuritanBouncer said:


> I have to admit though that I am unsure of what they 6 returning to the island is going to accomplish.



Maybe the 6 are constants for the rest of the group? Either that, or Abrams and co. are giving us all a very screwed up view of 'destiny:' if you're not around to fulfill your part, everything and everyone else suffers. 

Me? I just wanna see how ****** gets out of jail. 


EDIT: D'OH! It just hit me (this is what happens when you get older...you start forgettin' stuff)

The 6 (plus Ben, in some weird way) could be 'keystones,' in a sense. Because they aren't around, everything is quite bumfuzzled. Once they return, everything will be copacetic again. Classic sci-fi/time travel rules. 

Although, I still wanna see how ****** gets out of jail!


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 28, 2009)

And I believe that *** is still alive


----------



## Clay7926 (Jan 28, 2009)

LadyFlynt said:


> And I believe that *** is still alive



Huh? *** is alive? 

OH! ***! For a second, I thought you were saying that ****** was still alive. 

Don't you just love this show?


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 28, 2009)

Yes! It's more that it's been a nice sci-fi/adventure/mystery and I need resolution  And I can see how you could mistake *** for **** considering they both start with "*"  (love puns)

-----Added 1/28/2009 at 10:08:49 EST-----

Well, I guess we now have an answer to two of our questions...

1) we know who HAS been to the island before

2) and we have verified a certain someone's mama


----------



## lynnie (Jan 28, 2009)

Oooohhhh not even one glimpse of Hurley's fate, sniff sniff....

sometimes the sufferings of this present evil age are just too much to bear


----------



## Clay7926 (Jan 28, 2009)

LadyFlynt said:


> Yes! It's more that it's been a nice sci-fi/adventure/mystery and I need resolution  And I can see how you could mistake *** for **** considering they both start with "*"  (love puns)
> 
> -----Added 1/28/2009 at 10:08:49 EST-----
> 
> ...



Who's mama did we verify? I think I missed that one...

EDIT: D'oh. Never mind, I know who you're talking about. Although I think we all saw that one coming.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 29, 2009)

Yep, Mama F, er, I mean Mama H


----------

